# CMYK, lpi, dpi, halftones, mesh count



## fullofglory (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a design that is a 6 color spot seperation. I have a four color press. I decided to use cmyk to do this design. I have quiksep pro rip software but I am having issues with all the colors and thei opacity. Also, I'm wondering do I need halftones if there are no gradients. I am using 350 screens, if needed how do I determin lpi and dpi. I have attached the design to the post for you to review.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

From the info that you've given, and you're using QS Pro, it sounds like you're really not clear on the whole process of CMYK printing and the various elements involved. For example: CMYK requires halftones of the 4 colors in various precentages or solid areas of one or more of the 4 colors. And QS Pro isn't a RIP but you can print halftones from it.

There is a very comprehesive video that comes with the software that you should (if you haven't) watch thoroughly before proceeding.

And this might help:

The Secret to Full Color Screen Printing · Screensilk


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

I normally use 305 mesh screen with 65 lpi. Make sure you use process inks, they are translucent, not opaque like regular inks. Regular inks will not work for process.
I do my separations in Photoshop.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

And know that mesh counts and halftone counts aren't etched in stone. Higher counts are usually suggested but good process can be done with lower counts. Depends on detail, what you're printing on, ability to burn higher counts successfully, necessity for accurate color reproduction etc.


----------



## fullofglory (Oct 12, 2011)

I watched the tutorial that came with the software Qseps, and it was helpful but it seems the Image I'm trying to use is not seperating properly there is no cyan, and the magenta is not opaque. Is it possible I can't recreate this image as a CMYK. IN the original post I attached the image can someone give me there opinion 
please 

thanks so much for the help


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

It just might not have CYAN. And the MAGENTA may be very light.

If I have time I'll check it out.


----------



## fullofglory (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply:

I prtinted out film for this image once before 
when I didn't know what I was getting myself into. And the magenta was not opaque enough when I burned the image it did not wash out properly is there a way to make the image darker. 
Oh by the way I also have a trail version of accurip with 5days left and a epson 1400 (not the all black system) would the droplet weight feature fix this problem?


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh, I misunderstood. You meant the ink on film is not opaque.

Don't know anything about Accurip but I think it gives density parameters.

I think there are a few Accurip videos online.

And what kind of film are you using? I suggest "waterproof" over non.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

fullofglory said:


> Thanks for the reply:
> 
> I prtinted out film for this image once before
> when I didn't know what I was getting myself into. And the magenta was not opaque enough when I burned the image it did not wash out properly is there a way to make the image darker.
> Oh by the way I also have a trail version of accurip with 5days left and a epson 1400 (not the all black system) would the droplet weight feature fix this problem?


Sounds like you need to choose a lower line screen (bigger dot). since you are new to this, try a 45lpi and see if you can burn this. You are going to have to experiment. I don't know anyone who can do CMYK from scratch and get it on their first try.

In looking at the art, It seems to me you may be able to do this in 4 spot colors. You still will need halftones, but your learning curve on color balance might be less. Skin tones, especially on low line counts are real tough. It's always a compromise, but you need to concentrate on strengths rather than try to use a tool that takes a long time to perfect. Just my opinion.


----------



## fullofglory (Oct 12, 2011)

zoom_monster said:


> In looking at the art, It seems to me you may be able to do this in 4 spot colors. You still will need halftones, but your learning curve on color balance might be less.


I like the way that sounds but how can I acheive a 4 color with this design I see the to shades of orange as 1color with the lighter being the halftone, black of course, and the others I'm not so sure of. I have two colors left. how do I blend the remaining colors to produe this image?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I do not use QS doesn't it have a simulated process? Although it looks like a 5 color job simulated unless you could combine 2 channels and can still make it look decent. That's just from looking maybe more. If you have never done cmyk there is a learning curve and may take some time to get the results you are wanting


----------



## fullofglory (Oct 12, 2011)

QS does have a simulated process quick sep button. I used that. When I try to print the idividual channels they all look the same on film. Yes I know you have to deselect the others to print the color info from one channel. Example: In the print preview the black info shows greyed out the preview looks the same for the other channels as well. and again I only have none channel selected, the one I am trying to print


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

fullofglory said:


> I like the way that sounds but how can I acheive a 4 color with this design I see the to shades of orange as 1color with the lighter being the halftone, black of course, and the others I'm not so sure of. I have two colors left. how do I blend the remaining colors to produe this image?


 I cannot open the picture now, but i was thinking the red/orange, the yellow, black keyline, and a tan/brown for the skintone (this one would be the only one to need halftones).


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

zoom_monster said:


> I cannot open the picture now...


I can't either


----------



## fullofglory (Oct 12, 2011)

I attached the image again. If I were to atempt the CMYK is 350mesh sutiable for the job I see alot post saying 305mesh. 

Also I'm sure it's real simple but can you be more specific with colors for the spot colors, Break down each screen and yellow? black 
(?kyline?) the client wants the two shades of orange in the image


----------



## chrispunx (Aug 5, 2010)

Are you printing magenta on your transparency? Or are you saying the black ink on the transparency isn't dark enough?


----------

